
Andreessen Horowitz Sells Some Lyft Shares to Prince Al-Waleed - sethbannon
http://www.wsj.com/article_email/andreessen-horowitz-sells-some-lyft-shares-to-prince-al-waleed-1455145074-lMyQjAxMTA2MjEzMDUxMjA3Wj
======
birken
On one side of a transaction you have VCs, who have long investment horizons
and are highly incentivized to maximize returns, taking a short-term profit on
an investment long before it has (theoretically) reached its potential. On the
other side of the transaction you have GM and a Saudi Prince.

I wonder who is the smart money...

~~~
zekevermillion
Did AH exit completely, or are they just getting some liquidity for other
early-stage investments?

~~~
bobbygoodlatte
Typically a VC fund does not re-invest profits back into other startups — the
profits are disbursed to LPs

VC funds tend to dislike small exits: they're not enough to return the fund
and they can't re-invest the capital.

------
dominotw
don't twitters activists see the irony of using a platform owned by horrible
misogynist and human right violaters like Prince Al-Waleed.

~~~
mkaziz
From wikipedia: Al-Waleed is considered a proponent for female emancipation in
the Saudi world. He has financed the training of Hanadi Zakaria al-Hindi to
become the first Saudi woman commercial airline pilot and has stated on her
graduation that he is "in full support of Saudi ladies working in all fields".
Al-Hindi became certified to fly within Saudi Arabia in 2014.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Al-
Waleed_bin_Talal#First_Saud...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Al-
Waleed_bin_Talal#First_Saudi_female_pilot)

Do you assume he's a misogynist and a human rights violater because he is from
Saudi Arabia?

~~~
revelation
Yes, how is it we assume he's a misogynist and human rights violater for being
an integral part of a government that does these very things?

You can not be serious? Of course that's why.

~~~
mkaziz
He's an integral part of what government? He doesn't have an explicit
government role in Saudi Arabia - he's just the (very rich) CEO of a holding
company.

And let's say he was even a part of Saudi government - how dare you presume
that he's a misogynist because of that? Maybe we should have a quick
conversation about how Obama is a racist because of he's an integral part of
the state apparatus that institutionalizes racism and incarceration of black
people, eh?

